# BHMs! Get creative!



## rabbitislove (Feb 1, 2008)

This ones for the ladies, the queer men and all the lovers. 

I would like all of you BHMs to get creative and take a sexy picture. Focus on background, atmosphere, anything. It can be you in bed, against your car, with your dogect . Just make it seductive, but not sleezy. Think a perfume ad, but without the stick thin and bruised models [Im looking at you Calvin Klein, for shame]. 

Rabbit needs some eye candy. But since my mom always told me to be polite, I'll say please


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm echoing Ms Rabbit here...just gone through a hard break up and some BHM eye candy would be much appreciated. There are so many beautiful men on here with such achingly plush bodies, I would be honoured if you would show them in the most creative way possible.

P.s Bella has a thing for rock boys in eye-liner, if that is anyone's boat at all!

Bella xXx


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2008)

This would be most excellent.


:eat2:


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2008)

Just using the window behind my desk at work. I couldn't get the cruddy little web cam to position in a way that would show my face that I wanted, but I still like how different the reflected view is compared to the original view. So....not a great result, but a first attempt.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice....I like it edx! Emphasizes your size and with the reflection in the window, it is rather arty.

Thankyou :wubu:

Bella x


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 1, 2008)

This might take some thought.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 1, 2008)

well..... will this do?

I would have taken something lying across the hood of My 1976 Buick, but I didn't want to ruin the wax job I did :doh: 

View attachment Picture 206.jpg


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2008)

edx said:


> Just using the window behind my desk at work. I couldn't get the cruddy little web cam to position in a way that would show my face that I wanted, but I still like how different the reflected view is compared to the original view. So....not a great result, but a first attempt.



Holy crap, Ed! You're making a photo appearance! This is news...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Feb 5, 2008)

ok so I tried to be somewhat creative with this...took this in my bathroom with my cell phone cam (yeah I know quality is lacking). I was covering my naughty bits with a shower puff but the darkness blocks that out anyway :doh:if someone wants to show me where to get a good cheap camera i'll take a bunch of pics in the future! 

View attachment 7491c4361295.jpg


View attachment 12c17413d6c9.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 5, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> ok so I tried to be somewhat creative with this...took this in my bathroom with my cell phone cam (yeah I know quality is lacking). I was covering my naughty bits with a shower puff but the darkness blocks that out anyway :doh:if someone wants to show me where to get a good cheap camera i'll take a bunch of pics in the future!



And aren't you sexy?! I'd buy you a camera. Strike that, I'd pay for a professional photo shoot!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 5, 2008)

Ed - nice shot...I approve. 

Iwannabe - nice too...keep 'em comin'. 

MildlyStrangeOne - For some reason, you made me remember the fat David from a few weeks ago...this is a good thing...a very good thing.


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> MildlyStrangeOne - For some reason, you made me remember the fat David from a few weeks ago...this is a good thing...a very good thing.



Wow....yeah. That's uncanny (and quite hot). Good observation, BLUEeyedBanshee.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 5, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> ok so I tried to be somewhat creative with this...took this in my bathroom with my cell phone cam (yeah I know quality is lacking). I was covering my naughty bits with a shower puff but the darkness blocks that out anyway :doh:if someone wants to show me where to get a good cheap camera i'll take a bunch of pics in the future!



Wow....I like these shots very much :wubu:

Bella x


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 5, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> ok so I tried to be somewhat creative with this...took this in my bathroom with my cell phone cam (yeah I know quality is lacking). I was covering my naughty bits with a shower puff but the darkness blocks that out anyway :doh:if someone wants to show me where to get a good cheap camera i'll take a bunch of pics in the future!



Oh Mike. You have a very bad habit of turning me on. *sweat* 
However, I realize we're all enablers to your bad habit and have no intention of stopping.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Kringle... Santa in training.


Smells like something edible






I Knew it!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 5, 2008)

Strangeone, All I have to say is *swoon, faint, repeat* :smitten:

Chris, you look very handsome all dressed up and I must say you have fantastic hair.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 5, 2008)

Very handsome, Chris. I think you were born several decades too late! You look fabulous in that "old-timey"-esque garb. Maybe it's just the suspenders, but I'm seeing him at a smoky lounge with a cigar, a hand of cards, some blues playing, and a whiskey at his elbow. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## babette (Feb 6, 2008)

i was just imagining something like that while looking at photos. 
chris, you look great in that!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree, nice threads, Chris. Looking handsome there.

*double thumbs up*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 6, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Very handsome, Chris. I think you were born several decades too late! You look fabulous in that "old-timey"-esque garb. Maybe it's just the suspenders, but I'm seeing him at a smoky lounge with a cigar, a hand of cards, some blues playing, and a whiskey at his elbow. Does anyone else see it?



Dude, I completely agree with that aesthetic. I'm imagining a fedora, some sarsparilla, and Mary lying on top of a piano.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. Would Mary be singing?


----------



## bhm_fla (Feb 6, 2008)

I posted this a couple of years ago, thought i'd repost it here..

Anyone care for a snack?  (I don't post my face as a rule so I got creative in hiding that too lol) 

View attachment 1570.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 6, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Thank you everyone for your compliments. Would Mary be singing?



Yes, I was thinking of her in like a corset with one of those giant feather things in her hair and thigh-high laced leather boots singing to a smoke-filled room full of cowboys and gangsters.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 6, 2008)

My apartment is a mess, so there was no place to take a good clean picture. But this is my entry as a underwear model for BHM Inc. 

(Pay no attention to the doofy face.)







(more doofy faces)


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmmm....I like to get creative...


----------



## stungunmillie (Feb 6, 2008)

johnnytattoos: I love the smoldering look you're giving the camera! *fans self*


----------



## Undine (Feb 6, 2008)

stungunmillie said:


> johnnytattoos: I love the smoldering look you're giving the camera! *fans self*



Seconded! That look could set an ice cube on fire!


----------



## Undine (Feb 6, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> My apartment is a mess, so there was no place to take a good clean picture. But this is my entry as a underwear model for BHM Inc.
> 
> (Pay no attention to the doofy face.)



Aww, I don't think your face is doofy! And I like your hat.


----------



## Undine (Feb 6, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> ok so I tried to be somewhat creative with this...took this in my bathroom with my cell phone cam (yeah I know quality is lacking). I was covering my naughty bits with a shower puff but the darkness blocks that out anyway :doh:if someone wants to show me where to get a good cheap camera i'll take a bunch of pics in the future!



Wow! Quite nice, MildlyStrangeone!



ChrisVersion2 said:


> Chris Kringle... Santa in training.



Great pics, Chris! And that's exactly what that first pic reminded me of, love dubh - it looks like he's smelling a cigar! It's a little bit gangster.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 7, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Hmmmm....I like to get creative...



Incredible! 10/10 for creativity honey!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 7, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> My apartment is a mess, so there was no place to take a good clean picture. But this is my entry as a underwear model for BHM Inc.
> 
> (Pay no attention to the doofy face.)
> 
> ...



sexy! (and what great underpants)


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 7, 2008)

@ bhm_fla
We'll forgive you for not showing your face because that pillow looks so cool and you have such a sexy belly!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> sexy! (and what great underpants)





Undine said:


> Aww, I don't think your face is doofy! And I like your hat.




Thanks :blush:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 10, 2008)

I like all the new photos since I last browsed upon this thread...keep up the good work 

Lady Bella x


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 11, 2008)

A serendipitous accident of frozen web-cam and a little applied photoshopping.. Hope this hits the spot for atmospheric 

*Cranky Bastard *
pour homme​
S. 

View attachment evil.jpg


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 11, 2008)

the cuts are from surgery
yeee 
i liked the set so i thought i'd share


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 11, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> A serendipitous accident of frozen web-cam and a little applied photoshopping.. Hope this hits the spot for atmospheric
> 
> *Cranky Bastard *
> pour homme​
> S.



Awesomeness. It looks very vampire or something. I like it


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 12, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> the cuts are from surgery
> yeee
> i liked the set so i thought i'd share
> Sexy PicQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 13, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Sexy Pic
> 
> Wow! Great moobs! :eat2:




thanks aukje

jaaa they're unusually prominent hah


----------



## Jagtahr (Feb 14, 2008)

What the heck? I must be loaded to do this, but figure what the heck. Here I am. 

View attachment DSC01150.jpg


View attachment DSC00234.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome the the boards Jagtahr


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 19, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> A serendipitous accident of frozen web-cam and a little applied photoshopping.. Hope this hits the spot for atmospheric
> 
> *Cranky Bastard *
> pour homme​
> S.



Wow. Yes yes and yes. My god you are gorgeous.


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Awesomeness. It looks very vampire or something. I like it





rabbitislove said:


> Wow. Yes yes and yes. My god you are gorgeous.



Thankyou 

S.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's a couple I just took:


----------



## persimmon (Feb 19, 2008)

Rocczilla, your efforts are commendable but MORE DATA ARE REQUIRED.


ahem. "data".

p


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 19, 2008)

persimmon said:


> Rocczilla, your efforts are commendable but MORE DATA ARE REQUIRED.
> 
> 
> ahem. "data".
> ...



You're a naughty little fruit lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 19, 2008)

rocczilla said:


> Here's a couple I just took:


 

Hey, I can almost see your whole bum. Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hey, I can almost see your whole bum. Thanks.



You're very welcome lol


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 20, 2008)

we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!! we want more!!!!!! we want more!!!!


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 20, 2008)

rocczilla said:


>



Waaaay! There's a chap who knows he's sexy! Very risque! I did find it slightly amusing that you'd left your socks on, despite having removed everything else!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## orinoco (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 20, 2008)

SnapDragon said:


> Waaaay! There's a chap who knows he's sexy! Very risque! I did find it slightly amusing that you'd left your socks on, despite having removed everything else!
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Haha, you know white tube socks only enhance sexiness


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 20, 2008)

orinoco said:


>


 

that's really cool!


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 21, 2008)

It is cool! How very imaginative, Orinoco.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## orinoco (Feb 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> that's really cool!



thank u kindly


----------



## orinoco (Feb 21, 2008)

SnapDragon said:


> It is cool! How very imaginative, Orinoco.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



thanks, i wanted to add something with a bit of 3D to it, i liked that my knees seem to be doing a bit of an in and out dance, but perhaps it could do with a plain background instead of the dartboard/radiator combo


----------



## fatbadjah (Feb 22, 2008)

I figured I'd toss in a few pics here, since I'd tried doing some playing with the Macbook's iSight camera. Enjoy.

...of course, I should also get around to posting a formal introduction sometime. *laughs* 

View attachment badjah1.jpg


View attachment badjah2.jpg


View attachment badjah3.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

fatbadjah said:


> I figured I'd toss in a few pics here, since I'd tried doing some playing with the Macbook's iSight camera. Enjoy.
> 
> ...of course, I should also get around to posting a formal introduction sometime. *laughs*



*welcome to BHM, love the photos, and YES you should do the *FORMAL* intro, so all the Female Fat Admirers can learn a little something bout the new cute sexy GUY!!!!!!*


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Feb 22, 2008)

fatbadjah said:


> I figured I'd toss in a few pics here, since I'd tried doing some playing with the Macbook's iSight camera. Enjoy.
> 
> ...of course, I should also get around to posting a formal introduction sometime. *laughs*



Hmmm... another badger?? Well... I _suppose_ there's enough room on the boards.... 

Just kidding. Welcome! And good pics, too!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2008)

fatbadjah said:


> I figured I'd toss in a few pics here, since I'd tried doing some playing with the Macbook's iSight camera. Enjoy.
> 
> ...of course, I should also get around to posting a formal introduction sometime. *laughs*





um, hello :eat2:


----------



## topher38 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow Got to get in on this


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

*thanks for sharing, very sexy chest you got going on there *


----------

